# Sexing juvenile caiman?



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I will be homing 3 young speckies before distributing 2 of them on. I am hoping there are some visual characteristics to aid in sexing? Would xray show genitalia but most importantly would that cause definite infertility if used? If so that's out of the question. Vetinary probing is my thought at the min but really hoping for some physical characteristics to aid if it's possible to be done to avoid the vet bill but will give her a shout in the morning.
I will see if I can find out incubation temperature but don't have contact with the breeder, but is located in the uk and will be collected for ireland. 

Any help on this topic is hugely greeted and thanked. Thank you.


----------



## Croc dude (Mar 19, 2008)

*Sexing caimans*

Howdy.

Depending on their size, you may be able to visually check via the cloaca.

Check out crocodilian.com, then follow the links to the FAQ section. This is a great captive care guide, and includes great info about determining the sex of crocs. And it has lots of pictures to help!
Colin


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Croc dude said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Depending on their size, you may be able to visually check via the cloaca.
> 
> ...


Ah thanks for that.: victory:


----------



## JuiceeLucy (Dec 21, 2008)

shake them and if they rattle its a male


----------

